# RM6 2002 + Marzocchi 888R +....



## freak4788 (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi, 

letzten Sonntag hab ich ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht!!!
Da ich mich so verdammt freu stell ich das einfach mal hier rein...
Gebt dazu bitte so viel kommentare wie möglich ab...! Z.B. wie ihr die einzelnen Teile findet oder sonst irgendwas!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5144286310

Gruß

Timo


----------



## Hermes (7. Dezember 2004)

Mal herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! Ist ein fettes Bike und der Preis inkl der Gabel echt gut. Die Angabe vom verkäufer ab wann es die Laufräder dazugibt, sagt schon viel aus... echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht.
Die Teile klingen gut, den Lenker würde ich tauschen, bei so einem Gerät fährt man besser keinen gebrauchten. Die Gabel, mmh, ich persönlich fände sie an dem Bike zu schwer, aber wenn du nur dh'len willst ist das ja egal. 

so long,
Hermes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak4788 (7. Dezember 2004)

danke!!! ich freu mich echt immernoch... 
nur dh'en möchte ich nicht aber für die gabel strample ich auch doppelt


----------



## Gotteshand (8. Dezember 2004)

hi!

hab den rahmen selber , also den rm6 (noch ) nicht umgerüstet... kommt aber noch , bau mir allerdings ne dorado rein , rm rult echt , hast n super schnäppchen gemacht , glückwunsch !


----------



## freak4788 (8. Dezember 2004)

danke!!!


----------



## freak4788 (8. Dezember 2004)

an alle:
schreibt ruhig noch mehr kommentare!!!

mich interessiert wirklich jeder kommentar! sagt was zu den parts usw.....


----------



## Rockyrider (9. Dezember 2004)

Tja, da kann man nur gratulieren! Guten Fang haste da gemacht   
Post mal Bilder wenns fertig ist!


----------



## freak4788 (10. Dezember 2004)

danke!
bilder werd ich auf alle fälle machen!


----------



## Osti (10. Dezember 2004)

freak4788 schrieb:
			
		

> danke!!! ich freu mich echt immernoch...
> nur dh'en möchte ich nicht aber für die gabel strample ich auch doppelt



na dann viel Spaß!

Ich fahre auch nen RM7 mit 888, da ist nicht mehr viel mit bergauf fahren. 

Osti

trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## MrFaker (11. Dezember 2004)

ja hast einen sehr guten fang gemacht bzw. sehr sehr billig   hmm das wichtigste is ja schon umgerüstet also brauchst vorerst nichts mehr zu machen. 

@gotteshand

find es witzig obwohl du das bike so geil findest hast es ja selber keine pics in der gallerie sondern nur von einem schäbigen airborne fcs


----------



## freak4788 (12. Dezember 2004)

da hab ich mich auch gewundert... Ich brauch nur noch gute Bremsen und ein gutes VR!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak4788 (12. Dezember 2004)

Hätte jemand ne Gustav M oder Louise übrig???


----------



## Gotteshand (15. Dezember 2004)

chrisRM6 schrieb:
			
		

> ja hast einen sehr guten fang gemacht bzw. sehr sehr billig   hmm das wichtigste is ja schon umgerüstet also brauchst vorerst nichts mehr zu machen.
> 
> @gotteshand
> 
> find es witzig obwohl du das bike so geil findest hast es ja selber keine pics in der gallerie sondern nur von einem schäbigen airborne fcs



das hardtail is mein altes bike gewesen , dann hab ich mein rm für 1500 von nem freund übernommen , und meine digi is kaputt...

rahmen , gabel, steuersatz und sattelstütze stehen übrigens zum verkauf !

nicht das ich den rahmen nicht so geil finde , für fr oder singletrail würd ich nx anderes nehmen ,allerdings wirds beim dh-race net so dolle 

und ich bin nunma n racer


----------

